# Refurbished/Used Logic Board



## Partridge (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone know a supplier of used/refurbished logic boards for iMacs? I'm looking for one for a iMac G4 800mhz. I've done google searches without much luck. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

If you are talking about sound cards to produce music with. I'm not sure you can put one in a iMac. There are not any expansion slots on a iMac. The only thing you can do for a iMac is use a USB sound device. Try a company called Mac connection or Mac outfitters. They deal in used and refurbs.


----------



## Partridge (Jan 20, 2006)

No, I mean the Logic Board - the Motherboard - the guts of the computer - which has the video ram on it. It's shot on the iMac I have and it needs replacement.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry, I understand now. The two stores I mentioned before can help and do a search on ebay. I know of a store on ebay that has mac parts. It's called computer recyclers.


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Partridge said:


> Does anyone know a supplier of used/refurbished logic boards for iMacs? I'm looking for one for a iMac G4 800mhz. I've done google searches without much luck. Any suggestions appreciated.


Hello, I've dealt with all three of these and they are OK. The last one will be pricey.

nexcomp (will try and help, nice people)
shrevesystems (iffy at times but not crooks)
preowned (they are looking for volume sales, have to sign up etc.)


----------

